# Got my remix in the LEGO MOVIE 2 Trailer !



## karelpsota (Jun 5, 2018)

A few months ago, WB sent me the Beastie Boys accapella and asked me to modernize the production into something fun.

And today, I finally got to see how it was used to picture!

My work is featured from 1:12 till the end.

​

Also whoever composed the intro used my sample pack 
("AVA - INSTINCT - Braaam - Deep Waters" at 0:00, then a few whooshes and sub hits here and there)


----------



## Garry (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow, that is unbelievably cool - my kids would consider me world's best dad if I composed music for the Lego Movie! Congratulations!


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2018)

Badass work my friend! One of my riser sound designs is in the intro too!

Hope you plan on releasing more sound design for composers, I loved Instinct :D


----------



## jiffybox (Jun 5, 2018)

That is SO awesome! I love that you got to remix my favorite band for that, what a job! Well done.


----------



## Sopranos (Jun 6, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## jfino (Jun 6, 2018)

That's so cool! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 7, 2018)

karelpsota said:


> A few months ago, WB sent me the Beastie Boys accapella and asked me to modernize the production into something fun.
> 
> And today, I finally got to see how it was used to picture!



Awesome work Karel! I love that you can hear your sample packs all over other people's work too :D

Is the (long) wait from sending off your track to knowing its being used normal? Or was it a longer wait because it was a remix rather than a trad trailer track?


----------



## Grim_Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Nice work, I just can't get rid of the feeling that I hate the trailer itself.
"You kicked butt, and then the hapless _male_ was the leader?"...
The main hero and the main villain are females.
Everything looks like toys of some girl.
WHAT THE F*CK HAPPENS?


----------



## karelpsota (Jun 7, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Awesome work Karel! I love that you can hear your sample packs all over other people's work too :D
> 
> Is the (long) wait from sending off your track to knowing its being used normal? Or was it a longer wait because it was a remix rather than a trad trailer track?



Thank you Richard!

Well, I usually have 2-3 days from the brief to the deadline. For LEGO, I only had 1 night to do it.
The trailer house then cuts the new trailer a week before showing it to the studio.
If the studio likes it, the cut has to pass the focus groups and the re-edits.
Finally, a dub mixer comes in and does the final mix.

That's a very loose approximation of what happens in a trailer house.
Most of the time they start working on the marketing 1+ year in advance.
So depending on when you arrive in the campaign, the duration varies.

Sometimes you do something and it's out in a week... sometimes 6 months


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 7, 2018)

Grim_Universe said:


> Nice work, I just can't get rid of the feeling that I hate the trailer itself.
> "You kicked butt, and then the hapless _male_ was the leader?"...
> The main hero and the main villain are females.
> Everything looks like toys of some girl.
> WHAT THE F*CK HAPPENS?



I don't get your point - are you saying every character in every film should be male?


----------



## djbriguy (Feb 23, 2019)

Do you have a link for the modernized version that you made for the trailer? I’ve been looking for it everywhere. Your work on your website is amazing!



karelpsota said:


> A few months ago, WB sent me the Beastie Boys accapella and asked me to modernize the production into something fun.
> 
> And today, I finally got to see how it was used to picture!
> 
> ...


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 23, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> A few months ago, WB sent me the Beastie Boys accapella and asked me to modernize the production into something fun.



Big question: How did WB choose you to do this project? Have you worked with them before?


----------



## karelpsota (Feb 23, 2019)

djbriguy said:


> Do you have a link for the modernized version that you made for the trailer? I’ve been looking for it everywhere. Your work on your website is amazing!



Thank you for the kind words! (and bringing an old thread back to life haha)

Sadly... The remix is not in my control anymore, so I can't share it :/

I did re-use some the sounds for another remix. The instrumental might give you a glimpse of how my tracks sound like pre-dub mixing. Usually pretty dry, not too busy, and very simple. Just like Pop music - I'm just here to support the vocal.

The LEGO mixers blew my mind. I didn't think one could compress my drums more than I did AND still make it sound better. Truly wizards in the shadows.





Desire Inspires said:


> Big question: How did WB choose you to do this project? Have you worked with them before?



I guess I wrote too fast. The communications went more like:
WB -> Trailer House -> Publisher -> me

I really like working around vocals, so they usually contact me for remixes.
Re-harmonizing and making punchy drums are what I love


----------



## TheSigillite (Feb 23, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> Thank you for the kind words! (and bringing an old thread back to life haha)
> 
> Sadly... The remix is not in my control anymore, so I can't share it :/
> 
> ...



Was SHAZAM! your work as well?


----------



## karelpsota (Feb 23, 2019)

TheSigillite said:


> Was SHAZAM! your work as well?



Yes! I did 6 different pitches for Shazam.

I linked pitch #2 in the previous post.
Pitch #4 landed the main trailer (with Kendrick)
Pitch #6 is still on the battlefield.

To say that I fought for that trailer... would be an understatement 
My friends were also competing, so it was brutal!


----------



## TheSigillite (Feb 24, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> Yes! I did 6 different pitches for Shazam.
> 
> I linked pitch #2 in the previous post.
> Pitch #4 landed the main trailer (with Kendrick)
> ...



Congrats! I loved it and it really sets the mood for that DC character. I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## musicfan101 (Jan 22, 2022)

karelpsota said:


> A few months ago, WB sent me the Beastie Boys accapella and asked me to modernize the production into something fun.
> 
> And today, I finally got to see how it was used to picture!
> 
> ...



hi karel psota can you put your remix back onto soundcloud cause i really want to hear it oh and your riding dirty remix please


----------



## karelpsota (Jan 29, 2022)

musicfan101 said:


> hi karel psota can you put your remix back onto soundcloud cause i really want to hear it oh and your riding dirty remix please


Sorry, I'm not allowed to share these remixes.


----------

